# If you had to choose... smaller or larger?



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

sparkles said:


> By the way, sometimes if he is on the larger size and hits your cervix easily in missionary, a simple fix is to put a stack of pillows under your lower back or the upper part of your ass.


I've actually found that for me and my partner, this makes it _easier_ for him to drill my cervix. I'll never use that position with him again. It was like lining up my cervix as a bullseye, perfect shot. Horrible.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Depends on the woman but one girlfriend we could do anything but missionary. And yes, it was noticeable.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

@Crystall 



Crystall said:


> The reason why it hurts sometimes and sometimes doesn't is because the female vagina does expand. My midwife told me this when she measured me to insert my copper coil. When relaxed, your average vagina is only about 3.5 inches deep (mine is only 2.7) from opening to cervix. However, when you become aroused it expands to about twice its original size, in order to make room for the penis. So if you think about it, *your man's junk* really only needs to be between 5.5 and 7 inches to get all the way in there.


BTW, we men prefer it being called Trunk over Junk any day.


----------



## gravitycantforget (Oct 24, 2010)

Infrared said:


> ...
> 
> They always blame the woman for being "loose". It's not my fault you are 4 inches and have a 2 inch girth. ...


thats why anal sex was invented


----------



## gravitycantforget (Oct 24, 2010)

A bad workman will always blame his tool - to be honest more women get satisfaction from being their clitoris being fingered or licked or sucked or blown - not many nerve endings in the vaginal walls so a penis in vagina must be purely a psychological and aesthetic thing - a bit like men and big tits


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

gravitycantforget said:


> A bad workman will always blame his tool - to be honest more women get satisfaction from being their clitoris being fingered or licked or sucked or blown - not many nerve endings in the vaginal walls so a penis in vagina must be purely a psychological and aesthetic thing - a bit like men and big tits


I do like external stimulation, but there is nothing so satisfying as a thick and hard tool inside of me. Personally, that is what I crave, penetration. Be it psychological or aesthetic, I'm not sure, but that's the good stuff, the absolute best. But I'm positive that other women are different in that regard, everyone has their own fancy, but that is mine.


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

Infrared said:


> I've actually found that for me and my partner, this makes it _easier_ for him to drill my cervix. I'll never use that position with him again. It was like lining up my cervix as a bullseye, perfect shot. Horrible.


Oops! I got my memories mixed up. That is rather a good position if you're using a battery-powered toy while he is going to town. 

Modified doggie where the woman keeps her legs straight worked pretty well for me with larger johnsons.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

@jack london


jack london said:


> BTW, we men prefer it being called Trunk over Junk any day.


Yeah, I'm not exactly sure either why women started making that reference. Why would anyone refer to something so wonderful, as junk. Junk is what I throw away, and sell in garage sale's. No comparison to the prized possession that is my mans "trunk".


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

sparkles said:


> Modified doggie where the woman keeps her legs straight worked pretty well for me with larger johnsons.


Yes! This one works quite well. It also helps if you have a ghetto booty as i do, it seems to help limit the depth of penetration, because my bottom stops him a little bit, lol. :blushed:


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

Infrared said:


> Yes! This one works quite well. It also helps if you have a ghetto booty as i do, it seems to help limit the depth of penetration, because my bottom stops him a little bit, lol. :blushed:


That's hot. Sounds spankable. 

Hmm this sounds like it would be a problem but sometimes one leg propped up by his arm, like up by your ears and sandwiched between your shoulder and his, can make more room in there too. Depends on the tilt of the vag I think.


----------



## Artist (Mar 19, 2011)

gravitycantforget said:


> A bad workman will always blame his tool - to be honest more women get satisfaction from....... so... must be purely a psychological and aesthetic thing...


Honestly, I find this a bit silly, coming from a man. So much so that I have to comment in this thread... it's not "purely a psychological and aesthetic thing" though sexual politics may have brainwashed people into believing so. Just because you haven't experienced or witnessed something doesn't mean it doesn't exist!!! Sadly, many women are quite ignorant of their own bodies, for various reasons. But more than that, everyone's bodies are different. 

Read this article and then tell me that I'm imagining my g-spot...
Desmond Morris: The Clitoris, A-Spot, G-Spot and U-Spot


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

gravitycantforget said:


> A bad workman will always blame his tool - to be honest more women get satisfaction from being their clitoris being fingered or licked or sucked or blown - not many nerve endings in the vaginal walls so a penis in vagina must be purely a psychological and aesthetic thing - a bit like men and big tits


Actually, I'd say the main reason is because women have a g-spot inside the vagina (for future reference I'll include a map to help you find it). :tongue:


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

sparkles said:


> @Hokahey yes communication is best. Including watching facial expressions or noticing if she tenses up in case you can't see her face
> 
> Most of us find it too painful to hide it completely so even a quieter lover will still reveal it with body language. If she is grimmacing then ask if it's okay or if you're hurting her. Quieter lovers will find it easier to answer that question than say it unprompted.
> 
> ...


I'm horrible at reading body language sometimes, I'm not sure what is a "pleasure" face and what's a "stop fucking me I'm not gonna be able to walk tomorrow" face. I certainly never mean to hurt anyone. Yep, always wear a condom which maybe is a factor.



vivacissimamente said:


> It does hurt like a bitch. It even happened with my ex, who was not well-endowed at all. I think some women are just more sensitive. I guess an easy way to tell-- if she's not telling you-- is if she seems to be thrusting in unison with you, then kind of stops suddenly. That could be an attempt to have you not go in as deep. It's awkward to say "Hey... umm... not as deep, plz" but it's much better for both parties if the woman just says it. It's usually not an issue for me during missionary or girl-on-top, but can be a problem during doggie or other similar positions.


Ha, yeah she had problems thrusting in "unison" usually I did probably 90% of the work 95% of the time. (And I'm not just trying to "talk" myself up. I have come to realize in retrospect that kind of was what it was like. It's kind of like she just went with whatever I was doing and had no opinion on the matter)



sparkles said:


> By the way, sometimes if he is on the larger size and hits your cervix easily in missionary, a simple fix is to put a stack of pillows under your lower back or the upper part of your ass.


Ha, yeah I've done that with a pillow but honestly since I didn't know about this issue until *after* she left me. I did it just to change up sex positions. Couldn't afford "the ramp" lol....



Infrared said:


> @Hokahey, As other poster's here have said, communication is the best way. But I'm not sure how you don't know you're hitting it? My partner knows most times when he smacks it, for the obvious reason of me saying something, but also because he feels it. So perhaps he is just more sensitive down there? Not sure.


I feel pretty sensitive, I don't know either how I hit it. As it was explained to me, again by a co-worker of hers. Sometimes I was just too "big" which I'm sure was more about angle than anything and sometimes it would "hurt" during sex. I feel bad I didn't even know this was happening. I feel even worse that she didn't just tell me, I know she told me sometimes it felt better in different positions somedays, but I just kind of figured that just makes sense. 



Crystall said:


> I tend to get louder when my partner is hitting the wall... but I think that just encourages him.


Yeah I'm pretty sure that would encourage me as well. Just saying...:wink: But if I was told to "slow down" or simply explain what is going on, I do understand *basic* human biology. LOL....I do understand in the future I will have to try and work on reading signs better, even when I'm caught up in the moment.



> The reason why it hurts sometimes and sometimes doesn't is because the female vagina does expand. My midwife told me this when she measured me to insert my copper coil. When relaxed, your average vagina is only about 3.5 inches deep (mine is only 2.7) from opening to cervix. However, when you become aroused it expands to about twice its original size, in order to make room for the penis. So if you think about it, your man's junk really only needs to be between 5.5 and 7 inches to get all the way in there.
> 
> So anyway, if you're having trouble with your partner hitting your cervix, just make sure that you've had enough foreplay that your vagina has expanded properly before you begin having sex, and it shouldn't hurt anymore.


Great information, same with everyone else, thank you. Slowing down or stopping is fun too. I can just pull out and go down on her for awhile or do other things, trying to really "expand" her. Haha... I love the prospect of that. 

Thanks again, my next partner I hope appreciates it. :wink:


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

sparkles said:


> That's hot. Sounds spankable.


Haha, it must be. He likes to spank it quite often.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

jack london said:


> @Crystall
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, we men prefer it being called Trunk over Junk any day.


I prefer it to be called my penis, or when in the bedroom a woman can refer to it as "hers" and she can do whatever she wants with it, except bite or break it and anything else that would "obviously" hurt instead of pleasure (yes that's subjective). 

Junk is the same as "trash" it just gets thrown away after used. I don't want my penis to ever be treated like that. :sad:


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

Artist said:


> Honestly, I find this a bit silly, coming from a man. So much so that I have to comment in this thread... it's not "purely a psychological and aesthetic thing" though sexual politics may have brainwashed people into believing so. Just because you haven't experienced or witnessed something doesn't mean it doesn't exist!!! Sadly, many women are quite ignorant of their own bodies, for various reasons. But more than that, everyone's bodies are different.
> 
> Read this article and then tell me that I'm imagining my g-spot...
> Desmond Morris: The Clitoris, A-Spot, G-Spot and U-Spot


Different shapes and sizes allow the possibility of different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

Crystall said:


> Actually, I'd say the main reason is because women have a g-spot inside the vagina (for future reference I'll include a map to help you find it). :tongue:


I don't understand how a guy looking for it will miss it, even without the eloquence of your thoughtful diagram.


----------



## Artist (Mar 19, 2011)

Reclusive said:


> Different shapes and sizes allow the possibility of different strokes for different folks.


Exactly my point. Everyone's bodies are different, as are their favourite "spots" (or, on topic of this thread, "sizes"  ) -- some people may not physiologically find certain things pleasurable. But that doesn't mean that for the people who do, it's "psychological".

I think the media dictating what is "sexy/desirable" or even "how to have great sex" causes a lot of unnecessary anxiety and pressure on people who don't fit into those "norms", which is really tragic, because sex is supposed to be about you and your partner enjoying yourselves and each other. So who cares if other couples enjoy themselves differently?!


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Infrared said:


> Yes! This one works quite well. It also helps if you have a ghetto booty as i do, it seems to help limit the depth of penetration, because my bottom stops him a little bit, lol. :blushed:


Ummm, speechless. Did it just get hot in here or just me? :blushed:



gravitycantforget said:


> thats why anal sex was invented


I don't think it was "invented", more like discovered. Haha....like electricity it was always there just needed to be utilized.


----------



## Artist (Mar 19, 2011)

Crystall said:


> Actually, I'd say the main reason is because women have a g-spot inside the vagina (for future reference I'll include a map to help you find it). :tongue:


Reinforcing what I've tried to communicate in my other posts, I think the most important part of this diagram (for men *and* women) is the caption at the top: "Where it is - *if you've got one*" 

Some women do, some women don't. It doesn't mean that there's something wrong with their bodies either way!


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Larger hits the right internal (and possiby some external) spots, making for more satiating intercourse. However, large, with insufficient preparation, can be painful, which can kill it. Smaller before I am ready might not hurt, making it possible for me to catch up.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Definitely smaller than usual. I don't want to be a walking cave.


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone for dynamite?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ There was a horny young lady named Jill
Who fucked a dynamite stick for a thrill.
They found her vagina in North Carolina
And bits of her tits in Brazil.



vivacissimamente said:


> Why, exactly, is it comedic? The poll results are about 50/50 right now, so it's obviously a relevant topic worth discussing.













I'm pretty sure some poorly-endowed guys have been mucking with the poll. I know I did...


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Fizz said:


> It might be an INTP thing? *looks around* I think we're just not prepared to understand them.



Little do you know that I'm actually really good at accidentally trolling people. That whole height thread? Not looking for a fight; just trying to get you to see the truth.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Little do you know that I'm actually really good at accidentally trolling people. That whole height thread? Not looking for a fight; *just trying to get you to see the truth.*


What truth? That mate selection is often subjective? I already know that.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I'm pretty sure some poorly-endowed guys have been mucking with the poll. I know I did...


Hrmm I didn't vote since I figured it was more of a "females" poll. Or bi and gay men.


----------



## Artist (Mar 19, 2011)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^ There was a horny young lady named Jill....


I'm sorry, but that limerick is awwwwful. With such a short format, the meter is very important for the correct "feel" - it's not just about rhyming the right lines. Only the 3rd and 4th lines (which you combined into 1) qualify. 

There's no wittiness in butchering such an easy poetic form. It just spreads further ignorance of said form and perpetuates mediocrity. (Sorry, but I write poetry, and funny limericks take very little tweaking to write properly (that's why they teach the form to 4th graders to emulate!))

A horny young lady named Jill
screwed dynamite just for a thrill
........
in North Carolina
and bits of her tits in Brazil.

(I left out the middle bit because it was already correct and frankly, it's disgusting - but I'm sure that's just me.)

end of lesson (can you tell I'm a teacher? ;-)


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Mrs. Tatian?

Fffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...!


----------



## Alexz (Mar 2, 2011)

Artist said:


> end of lesson (can you tell I'm a teacher? ;-)


----------



## Artist (Mar 19, 2011)

hmmm... I guess I didn't realize that most people on here seem to be teenagers.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ I don't think they are. They're mostly post-college people. When I joined a bit over a year ago, it was mostly inhabited by adults in their 30's. Now, teens are taking over. At least the quality hasn't dropped at all.


----------



## Alexz (Mar 2, 2011)

Artist said:


> hmmm... I guess I didn't realize that most people on here seem to be teenagers.


----------



## Artist (Mar 19, 2011)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^ I don't think they are. They're mostly post-college people. When I joined a bit over a year ago, it was mostly inhabited by adults in their 30's. Now, teens are taking over. At least the quality hasn't dropped at all.


Well, I'm pretty new and I just happened to look at your profile and Alexz' out of curiousity based on your responses to my "teacher" joke (I'm not a full-time teacher, don't worry  I'm a part time art teacher and full time artist and writer) and it says you're both 18... so it made your reactions seem more "expected" I guess....


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Artist said:


> Well, I'm pretty new and I just happened to look at your profile and Alexz' out of curiousity based on your responses to my "teacher" joke (I'm not a full-time teacher, don't worry  I'm a part time art teacher and full time artist and writer) and it says you're both 18... so it made your reactions seem more "expected" I guess....


They may move on to instructors/professors soon enough, it's a better place. That's probably why I wasn't so phased by the teacher comments.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

Why the heck was my post (mentioning a relevant link) deleted?


----------



## Alexz (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm a second year economics major, graduating next summer. 

In fact, I want to be an economics professor.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

I am a new member who is old. 

I think I would prefer to see and have a smaller penis over a large over-stuffed one. I have been married for 15 years and have never adjusted to the size of my partner's penis. I am short and he is very big...I think this is a bad combo.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Well, that refutes some common conceptions about why short women go with tall men.

Facts of physiology: 1
Virgin teenage trolls: 0


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^ Well, that refutes some common conceptions about why short women go with tall men.
> 
> Facts of physiology: 1
> Virgin teenage trolls: 0


What are you talking about? Stature has no bearing on penis size. Unless you're incredibly obese...


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^ Well, that refutes some common conceptions about why short women go with tall men.
> 
> Facts of physiology: 1
> Virgin teenage trolls: 0


Interesting, I don't see anywhere where it mentions him being tall. I see a part about being "big" but I'm sure that means penis size. So sorry. take point away until proven otherwise.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Fizz said:


> What are you talking about? Stature has no bearing on penis size. Unless you're incredibly obese...




I know. However, a lot of very thick (mentally) people and some of my friends seem to think that it does. Interesting fact: the Porn industry doesn't have too many super hung actors, so in order to create a huge wang illusion, they use an average or just above average penis and a tiny girl.


----------



## Artist (Mar 19, 2011)

Fizz said:


> What are you talking about? Stature has no bearing on penis size. Unless you're incredibly obese...


I'm not sure I understand what you're saying here - that if you're obese your penis will be bigger? 

And I agree, height has no influence on penis size, but I don't think a guy's weight or even muscle mass does either (in my experience). 

Nor did Tootsie say her husband was tall or fat. She said "big" and I'm pretty sure she was referring to her husband's package, not his body...


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Artist said:


> I'm not sure I understand what you're saying here - that if you're obese your penis will be bigger?
> 
> And I agree, height has no influence on penis size, but I don't think a guy's weight or even muscle mass does either (in my experience).
> 
> Nor did Tootsie say her husband was tall or fat. She said "big" and I'm pretty sure she was referring to her husband's package, not his body...


When a man carries extra weight, fat is stored around the penis which makes the length of the penis shorten because of the extra fluff. I've read that losing weight helps that area and makes the length of the penis appear longer. It's not that being overweight is an indication a man has a small penis. It's just that the fat in that area affects the appearance.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ What Fizz said.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^ What Fizz said.


I second that!


----------



## Artist (Mar 19, 2011)

Fizz said:


> When a man carries extra weight, fat is stored around the penis which makes the length of the penis shorten because of the extra fluff. I've read that losing weight helps that area and makes the length of the penis appear longer. It's not that being overweight is an indication a man has a small penis. It's just that the fat in that area affects the appearance.


Ok - I understand what you're saying now and agree. I actually thought you were saying the opposite, which confused me.

"Extra fluff" - I like that ;-)


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Artist said:


> Ok - I understand what you're saying now and agree. I actually thought you were saying the opposite, which confused me.
> 
> "Extra fluff" - I like that ;-)


Yeah, when I read that you misread it as overweight men having monstrously huge penises, I lol'd. If it was true that being overweight made your dick gain size, most men would be morbidly obese :tongue:

I try to use terms that appeal to everyone.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Or a person from the city of Vienna? Wien being the German name of Vienna.


Both are delicious...


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^ Well, that refutes some common conceptions about why short women go with tall men.
> 
> Facts of physiology: 1
> Virgin teenage trolls: 0


For the love of God, if you turn my thread into another height debate, I will kill you. Please drop it.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> For the love of God, if you turn my thread into another height debate, I will kill you. Please drop it.


You know he'd die trying. :crazy:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> For the love of God, if you turn my thread into another height debate, I will kill you. Please drop it.


I'm definitely seconding this. 

I'm fine that straight males are answering, I'm also fine that virgins are answering, but I'm not fine with people who derail the thread onto another set of tracks. This is about penises, damn it. PENISES. Not height. Not your insecurities. PENISES. If I repeat PENISES anymore times, I swear I'm going to be flooded with dick pics. Please, gentleman, keep them to yourselves.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Fizz said:


> I'm definitely seconding this.
> PENISES. If I repeat PENISES anymore times, I swear I'm going to be flooded with dick pics. Please, gentleman, keep them to yourselves.


^ Keep them to yourselves, or in a woman who wants it.

I just can't resist this:






And this:










ATTENTION: I AM NOT DERAILING THIS INTO A HEIGHT THREAD!

Less than 1% of my total posts on this forum have been about height!


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> When a man carries extra weight, fat is stored around the penis which makes the length of the penis shorten because of the extra fluff. I've read that losing weight helps that area and makes the length of the penis appear longer. It's not that being overweight is an indication a man has a small penis. It's just that the fat in that area affects the appearance.


This is the situation I'm in. It's sucks how much smaller being fat makes it look. It's not just the fat pad around it. Comparing it to the size of the rest of your body makes it seem smaller, too. I see these skinny little guys with huge penises and wonder if they are really that bigger than me or if it's just their body size that makes it seem bigger.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Jazzanova said:


> This is the situation I'm in. It's sucks how much smaller being fat makes it look. It's not just the fat pad around it. Comparing it to the size of the rest of your body makes it seem smaller, too. I see these skinny little guys with huge penises and wonder if they are really that bigger than me or if it's just their body size that makes it seem bigger.


Are you peeping in people's windows again or are you talking about in porn? The men in porn couldn't be less appealing to me. They usually look like douche bags in the first place and I'm not really into the skinny frame. No offense skinny guys, your niche market is huge, one less female is OK.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Less than 1%? OH REALLLLLLY??? Did you forget the two zeros after the 1?


----------



## Alexz (Mar 2, 2011)

darksoul said:


> You know he'd die trying. :crazy:


I wub you avatar. :3

What was this thread about?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Alexz said:


> I wub you avatar. :3
> 
> What was this thread about?


Well, since someone mistook "smaller or larger" as in height, it was originally about penises. That's long gone.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

To keep on topic, how do you males feel about the answers that everyone has given?


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Fizz said:


> To keep on topic, how do you males feel about the answers that everyone has given?


Sad, I'm slightly above average (not in length but since it's an "overall" thing still above average). LOL and as I've said, apparently sometimes I was hurting my ex instead of giving her pleasure and that doesn't sit well with me. So I guess just something I have to work better at in the future.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

wiarumas said:


> Not my problem - a lot girls that prefer larger over average will end up sexually disappointment since 90% of men are between 5-7 inches. You have literally like a 5% chance in finding someone that is well endowed.
> 
> Mr. Average - The true story about penis size, from a site that isn't trying to sell you anything.


Well, those haven't been my personal statistics... 

Here's my personal penis list (I know all of you were wondering): 

Average: 6
Above average: 5 (two of whom were based on girth, the others length)
Smaller than average: 1 

That being said, like I mentioned before, I prefer average length, because the bigger ones hurt. :crying: 



Fizz said:


> I'm sorry, I hope you recovered emotionally and physically. If I have a son, I won't get him circumcised. Not unless there is profound irrefutable evidence that it's better for their health overall. I've read quite a bit on the topic, so people, don't give me "dick cheese" comments. I've heard them already.


I've heard it ruins the sensitivity in the penis and heightens the risk of germs and infections among other things... 
Personally I've never seen a circumcised one, they don't really have them in Sweden.
Plus, the turtle neck is so cute and fun to play with! I love to blow it up like a balloon! :crazy: Aaand there are wonderful ways to entertain it with with your tongue. :wink:

As far as "dick cheese" is concerned, that stuff has to do with personal hygiene as far as I know, or rather lack thereof.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Crystall said:


> I've heard it ruins the sensitivity in the penis and heightens the risk of germs and infections among other things...
> Personally I've never seen a circumcised one, they don't really have them in Sweden.
> Plus, the turtle neck is so cute and fun to play with! I love to blow it up like a balloon! :crazy: Aaand there are wonderful ways to entertain it with with your tongue. :wink:
> 
> As far as "dick cheese" is concerned, that stuff has to do with personal hygiene as far as I know, or rather lack thereof.


That's what I've read, about the sensitivity. There have been studies that claim that a foreskin carries more bacteria than a circumcised penis. It's been recommended for in some African countries that men get circumcised to lessen their chances of contracting HIV/AIDS. I also think it could do with the fact that not all men are clean, which probably contributes to the bacteria and transmission of STIs.
And I'll have to agree with the turtleneck and balloon part. Actually discovered the balloon thing recently, saw a picture online once, tried it out.

I haven't dealt with "dick cheese", I've been lucky having a clean partner.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Fizz said:


> That's what I've read, about the sensitivity. There have been studies that claim that a foreskin carries more bacteria than a circumcised penis. It's been recommended for in some African countries that men get circumcised to lessen their chances of contracting HIV/AIDS. I also think it could do with the fact that not all men are clean, which probably contributes to the bacteria and transmission of STIs.
> And I'll have to agree with the turtleneck and balloon part. Actually discovered the balloon thing recently, saw a picture online once, tried it out.
> 
> I haven't dealt with "dick cheese", I've been lucky having a clean partner.


Well, look at it this way: better the bacteria _is _found in the foreskin, rather than on the penis itself, or worse yet, in the urethral opening; that means the foreskin is doing its job. If the guy doesn't wash his penis free from that bacteria that's his own fault.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Crystall said:


> Well, look at it this way: better the bacteria _is _found in the foreskin, rather than on the penis itself, or worse yet, in the urethral opening; that means the foreskin is doing its job. If the guy doesn't wash his penis free from that bacteria that's his own fault.


I understand. I wouldn't want to be around dirty people anyway. Dirty in the dirty sense, not dirty in a sexy way.


----------



## Alexz (Mar 2, 2011)

@[email protected]

A penis without a sweater is an unhappy penis.


----------

